# the right trans fluid?



## 16jettasport (Jul 19, 2017)

i'm getting ready to change the oil in my trans and i want to make sure i get the right stuff. the car is a 16 jetta 1.8 with a 5 spd. are these the specs the oil needs to meet for the manual trans fluid? VW/AUDI G 060 726 A2, G 052 171 A2, G 052 512 A2, VW G 070 726 A2, VW G009317A2


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Find the three letter Transmission code, usually found on a sticker in the spare tire area that gives such things as the engine code, options codes ect... Match your code to the part number found *HERE*. Hope this helps.


----------

